# Led en salida de mp3



## violeta5432 (Jul 13, 2013)

Quiero saludar a todos y pediros vuestra ayuda. Se que es una tontería para muchos de vosotros, pero para mi es un mundo, ya que no tengo ni idea de este tema. 
Me gustaría poner un led entre la salida de un jack de mp3 y los auriculares, lo quiero para saber cuando esta funcionando con solo mirar si esta encendido o no. No quiero "baile"  el led al ritmo de la musica.... 
Me podríais poner un esquema aunqie sea a lapiz? 
Gracias de nuevo y perdonar mi ignorancia


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2013)

No creo que se pueda de forma sencilla; necesitas un batería y unos cuantos componenntes.


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 13, 2013)

He estado viendo un medio circuito que consta de led, resistencia de 420 ohmios y una batería de no se cuantos voltios... 
Ademas que he bisto que hay varios tipos de led... Sabes como?


----------



## el arcangel (Jul 13, 2013)

la verdad no se entendio mucho, si lo queres colocar en el propio plug de auriculares o en el mismo mp3, poder se puede pero si no tenes conocimientos de por lo menos como usar el soldador diria que lo mandas hacer.
te dejo un link para que puedas interiorizarte por lo menos,y puedas calcular le resistencia segun la alimentacion del mp3 
http://www.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/10925100/LED-muy-facil.html
PD: el led que yo pondria seria uno de superficie, saludos y Suerte !!


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 13, 2013)

Gracias por tu ayuda y compresión...  Lo quiero poner entre la salida del mp3 y los auriculares un led para ver si hay musica o no.  No me importaria poner una caja con el led, la pila o lo que hiciera falta.


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 13, 2013)

¿Se podria hacer esto mismo con una pila de menos voltage?. ¿Una AA o AAA? Y con uno o dos leds me valdria, no quiero tantos
Enlace: www.margtecnologia.blogspot.com.es/2011 /07/proyecto-n-6-diodos-led-que-se.html


Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 13, 2013)

estimado bla bla bla al grano:

Se puede decir que lo tuyo esta bien porque no quiere un led audio rítmico sino un led piloto que te diga si hay música en la salida del amplificador el tema es que el led trabaja a 3V y vas a necesitar un elevador de tensión naaaaaaa. A menos que el MP3 no trabaje con esa pilitas AAA de ser así tiene que encontrar un led que trabaje a 1V que lo hay, pero no se si lo podrás encontrar en el mercado. Lo otro podría ser unir una pila mas en serie con la que ya esta en el Mp3 y para que el led no parpadea y te muestre la señal usa un capacitor en la base del transistor si me detallas mas te podre ayudar mejor. Esta la veo difícil y nueva


----------



## jlaudio (Jul 13, 2013)

bueno entiendo lo que quieres hacer... hummm esta algo dificil pero se podria hacer minusculo con una cajita aparte como de un centimetro cuadrado la cual tendra conectado el jack macho y el led con dos baterias tipo lr 44 COMO ESTAS http://www.superinventos.com/s180690.htm las pones en serie con el o los led's usando el circuito que tu misma propusistes, lo demas sera en el mini circuito que para eso soy bueno pero lo hago a pulso, que te pareceria?


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 14, 2013)

De nuevo daros las gracias por ayudarme.
Lo que me gustaría hacer es que se encendiera un led cuando haya música, no cuando este conectado y que a poder ser fueran con pilas AAA o AA, lo digo mas que nada para poder recargarlas y no estar dependiendo de estar comprando pilas cada dos por tres. No me importa tener que poner una caja aparte, lo tenia ya pensado.
¿Te importaría poder hacerme un esquema?, pero si eres tan amable para burros como yo.
Aparte de todo esto... ¿que te parecen los esuqemas que puse antes?. Lo único que veo de pega es la pila de 9 voltios y los dos leds... pregunto si se puede poner solo un led y una o varias pilas AA o AAA. La salidadel MP3 la he provado y llega a 1,1 o 1,2 voltios de salida solo a máximo volumen.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 14, 2013)

SI puede ser el primero que tiene la batería de 9V con los 3 led (hablo en un solo canal si quieres los dos es lo mismo) que tienes que unir la masa de mp3 osea de la pila AAA y la otra a la salida del jack cuando la música suene excitara la base del transistor y se encenderá si quieres mas económico se puede hacer con 2 led y 1 pila AAA mas y un diodo 1N4148 y una resistencia de 2K2 y un capacitor de 47nF...


----------



## Scooter (Jul 15, 2013)

Al de los tres leds le falta una resistencia limitadora en la carga, el otro distorsionará como un diablo la música y solo se encenderá a tope un poquito.

Me suena que en el foro hay leds audioritmicos para aburrir, busca un poco que hay de todos los sabores posibles.


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 15, 2013)

Serias tan amable de poder dibujarme el esquema... Para borricos como yo? El de los dos leds,  aunque sea en una servilleta a bolígrafo y le haces una foto... 
Gracias

Scooter, gracias por ayudar y te pediria que lo siguieras haciendo,  ya que poner un enchufe,  bombilla y cosas asi si se hacer,  pero vamos,  nada mas.... Jajaja. 
Gracias a ti también


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 15, 2013)

violeta5432 dijo:


> Serias tan amable de poder dibujarme el esquema... Para borricos como yo? El de los dos leds,  aunque sea en una servilleta a bolígrafo y le haces una foto...
> Gracias



NO se a quien le hablas tienes que aprender a usar el cita las respuestas o pone el nombre porque no se a quien le hablas


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 15, 2013)

Perdona SSTC,  era a ti  quien me estaba refiriendo. 
Aunque tambien me he dirigido al final tambien a scooter. 
Pero vamos, que si alguno de los dos me puede pasar el esquema, os lo agradecería un monton.


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 18, 2013)

Otra cosa.... quiero conectar los auriculares y el micrófono del telefono móvil del jack a unos auricular y micro que ponga yo en el casco de la motocicleta.  Ya tengo donde iria cada cable, tanto del jack dem teléfono como lo otro. Mi pregunta es si tengo que hacer algo mas especial, es decir, ¿poner algun componente?. Gracias


----------



## Scooter (Jul 18, 2013)

Es que en el fondo soy muy vago: Como no se los esquemas de memoria, tengo que buscarlo en el foro, y para buscarlo yo, mejor lo buscas tu ya que te interesa a ti. Leds audioritmicos juraría que hay como una docena o mas. 
Lo del casco, si son de características similares; impedancia etc se conectan sin mas.


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 18, 2013)

Si se que el que tiene que buscar soy yo, el tema del asunto, es que todos los esquemas que veo llevan varios leds y una pila de minimo 9 voltios y yo querría 1 led y una pila de menor voltage. Si hago todo esto es porque primeramente se puede hacer esto y en segundo lugar porque no lo he visto ni encontrado. Tambien te comento que no solo estoy preguntando aqui.... Que va, busco por internet a ver si alguen sabe. Asi fue como te mande las fotos iniciales que puse. No obstante seguiré buscando. Gracias


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 18, 2013)

violeta5432 dijo:


> Perdona SSTC,  era a ti  quien me estaba refiriendo.
> Aunque tambien me he dirigido al final tambien a scooter.
> Pero vamos, que si alguno de los dos me puede pasar el esquema, os lo agradecería un monton.



sos muy pesado galle hay lo tienes 

​


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 19, 2013)

Si estuvieramos cerca te invitaba a un cafe por las molestias. Pero solo te lo puedo agradecer de corazon. 
Muchisimas gracias y ya te dire como lo he hecho


----------



## Scooter (Jul 19, 2013)

Led sin resistenciaaaaaaaaaaa
Seguramennte viva por la resistencia interna de la pila, o que no viva por  la resistencia interna de  la pilaa. Es un misterio.


----------



## violeta5432 (Jul 19, 2013)

No te entiendo lo que quieres decir con lo de la resistencia....


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 19, 2013)

Hola.

Pon una resistencia de 75 ohmios en serie con el LED, sí es de color rojo.
Si no encuentras de 75 ohmios, usa 82 ohmios.






Una modificación que puedes intentar.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

